# Firemouth or severum top dwelling tank mates...



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

im either going to get 3 firemouths or 2 severums for my 55g. there going 2 b with a tiretrack eel, and for a while (about a few years) there wil b 2-3 clown loaches. as you might have noticed those dont include and top dwellers and i was wondering if there were any fish that are top dwelling and would b ok with them. thank you


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

there are a lot of options for little fish for the tank. tiretrack will out grow that tank way before "a few years" id give it around 6-8 months before its to big.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

tiretracks dont need all that much space. ive heard from many people its adduquit(sorry 4 ma spellin). the clowns r the 1s that r only gunna b in thur 4 a few years


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

please correct me if im wrong but dont tiretrack eels get almost 2 to 2.5 feet long or bigger


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

90 cm i think.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

thats almost 3 feet long how long is your tank


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

60 inches
its a regular 55g


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

tiretracks get about as big as my tessalated moray is right now, there is no way that fish would be happy in a 55. and if you keep the TTE in the right conditions it should put on 1-1.5" a month.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i've heard other wise. ibut yea... i've had him 4 allittle over a month and hes grown almost 2 inches i think. hes a foot now. he comes out alot more 2. even wen im cleaning the tank but he pretty much stays in the same area of the tank. but back 2 my origional question... any top dwelling tankmates?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

> 60 inches
> its a regular 55g


My regular 55g tanks are 48 inches long...or 4ft.




> but back 2 my origional question... any top dwelling tankmates?


Maybe some giant danios?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooo. that sounds cool. my 55g is 60'' i think..... its long. i cant wait 2 set it up. i have the filter for it in my 30g so it can hopefully get some bacteria in it. if i get the bacteria colonized in the filter can i sorten cycling or no...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

I wonder if its bigger than a 55g? What are all the measurements? I guess it could be a long tank and not as tall as my 55g. I thought regulars were all 48 inches though...or atleast my All-Glass tanks are. I just thought I'd mention it because your tank could be more gallons than you think (which would be cool!).


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

a regular 55 is 48 inches long.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

very cool! i just looked and it turns out i its 48'' >.<.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i decided on 2 firemouths and a severum... not sure if that would work out... lemme know please


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Most of the Live bearers would make good upper level tank mates. I prefer swordtails myself as they are hardy and fast. They make great dither fish for medium sized cichlids. IMO


A problem I might see though is the eel taking a midnight snack while the other fish are sleeping on the bottom of the tank...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Hey Rob...how ya doing dude? Long time no see! Hope all is well with you and Mrs.'s And I agree with you on the sword tails. Am thinking on getting some for my Severum tank...as they have eatten everything else I put in there. ;-) Think I am gonna ask around for some Koi swords...hummmm...off to look around 

Kathy _


----------

